# Ok I'm a Noob I admit but where do I start?



## kip1985 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok, so like my topic says I'm new to this and want to do a few things but am unsure on how to progress.

1. Remove all the verizon crap from my phone.
2. Enhance my experience by having total data governance over my LG Spectrum.

So far I've:
1. Tried multiple inclusive root loaders (all have failed).
2. Updated my spectrum to Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.4
3. Updated all my Spectrum drivers.
4. Enabled USB debugging.
5. Enabled Ethernet connection mode.
6. Removed all passwords/pins and factory reset my device.

As of now at nearly 1am EST I am still at square one.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Kip


----------



## Dtmorgwsu (Jul 31, 2011)

Start here to get root.

Since you already have drivers you should be able to put it in internet connection, Ethernet, and it will allow you to use the one click.

This assumes you're on the stock ics update .

http://androidforums.com/spectrum-all-things-root/637556-root-lg-spectrum-ics-ota.html

As for removing bloat you can choose to either freeze apps, delete them or rename them. I'm no expert on that and have always just renamed them but, I have also been messing with android since cupcake so I've had some experience. I'd rather let someone else tell you what to do there.

But if no one chimes in I'll walk you through your options later today.


----------



## kip1985 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Dtmorgwsu!

I've disabled the extra Verizon apps. Concurrently I've downloaded the Android SDK and all install/add-in's available from the Google developers site.

Any idea how I can import a build and replace the shoddy one Verizon provides? From what I can tell I made a version in ADK now I'm trying to figure out how to import it to my phone.

So my next question is:

1. How do I build a SDK?
2. How do I import my built SDK to my LG Spectrum to replace the Verizon one?

Thanks,

Kip


----------



## reorampage (Oct 29, 2012)

OK, you're gonna want to be really careful how you proceed here.

Assuming you're already on the official ICS update you'll want to follow these instructions:

1. http://androidforums...um-ics-ota.html

Once that is done you will definitely want to follow these steps:

2. http://androidforums...pectrum-4g.html

This will unlock your bootloader as the official update locked it.

(PLEASE FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS CAREFULLY, DO NOT SKIP ANY STEPS OR PROCEED IF YOU ARE UNSURE. you are responsible for your own phone, I did these steps myself and it turned out perfectly fine)

Once you unlock your bootloader, go into CWM by downloading an app called "quickboot" and rebooting into recovery.
Make a system backup in the .tar format under the backup & restore section (go into backup options, or backup settings, whichever it's called and select .tar).

Only after you've made a proper backup should you try removing stock apps and such, removing the wrong things will cause issues with the phone and it's a pain to restore withough a backup.

For a semi-guide as to what is ok to remove and what not check this out:

3. http://www.joelperry...-modifications/

This is the most complete list I've found so far about what's ok to remove and what's not, but still be careful.

Hope this helps.

EDIT: I guess I was slow with my reply, lol. Hopefully someone else will find this useful.


----------



## Dtmorgwsu (Jul 31, 2011)

Kip,

FYI- this is not comprehensive and I am not a Rom builder...

Firstly you'd have to unlock the bootloader and install a custom recovery image .

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/35721-[BOOTLOADER][ROOT][CWMT]-Unlocked-bootloader,-root,-CWM-for-the-LG-Spectrum-4G-on-ICS-(Linux-Install)

As for building a source based rom, you'll need a linux based machine, have to find the right packages from Google, download the proper kernel headers, and compile . That's not everything you'll also have to edit several files that determine what makes things work for the spectrum.

Not an easy task and at this point may be impossible as the cyanogen mod team has a beta Rom in the development section, without working mms and others.

Sadly you'll probably have to wait until those issues have been fixed and you could base your own build on that.

Sent from my VS920 4G using RootzWiki


----------

